# living costs



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Hiya all, just doing some costings on living in Cyprus and am i near the mark in my costings and is there anything i have missed, we are a couple who are non smokers and only drink in moderation and are not extravagant in our way of life....prices in euro private health care per month 150
electricity/ running cost 150
rent 3 bed pool 900 
food.clothes etc 1100
car running costs fuel etc 250
telephone /internet 100 
all in all around 2,600 euros about gbp £ 2,100
am i near the mark in costing things in cyprus or is there something i have not accounted for ...or am i way over in costings...i know everyone is different in their lifestyles but i am sure some of you have costed your monthly outgoings and come to a near figure thanks for any response trev 1234..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Trev,

You are sort of within the ball park for most of those things but you can get a nice 3 bed with pool for as low as 700pcm. Telephone/internet is closer to 60-70 pcm.
Private health insurance you can get for a little less if you shop around depending on what sort of cover you want.
Car running cost of course depends on how much driving you intend to do and how thirsty your car is. The figure you have given is close to what we spend with insurance tax etc included but we have a 2 litre which is very thirsty and we do a lot of driving.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> You are sort of within the ball park for most of those things but you can get a nice 3 bed with pool for as low as 700pcm. Telephone/internet is closer to 60-70 pcm.
> Private health insurance you can get for a little less if you shop around depending on what sort of cover you want.
> Car running cost of course depends on how much driving you intend to do and how thirsty your car is. The figure you have given is close to what we spend with insurance tax etc included but we have a 2 litre which is very thirsty and we do a lot of driving.


Just curious. The food/cloth must be quite high or.. 


Anders


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Just curious. The food/cloth must be quite high or..
> 
> 
> Anders


hi, i do like to quote things what i see as a little higher then anything less is a bonus so to speak..more of a conservative approach regards trev1234


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> You are sort of within the ball park for most of those things but you can get a nice 3 bed with pool for as low as 700pcm. Telephone/internet is closer to 60-70 pcm.
> Private health insurance you can get for a little less if you shop around depending on what sort of cover you want.
> Car running cost of course depends on how much driving you intend to do and how thirsty your car is. The figure you have given is close to what we spend with insurance tax etc included but we have a 2 litre which is very thirsty and we do a lot of driving.


Hi Veronica, i thought i was around what it would cost approx..my wife asked me if that was cost of pool and a/c as well as lighting,cooking i said yes at 150euros a month would be 1800euros approx a year , am i right in saying yes....and am i right in saying that because we are getting private health insurance there would be no social security contributions to pay or am i wrong....my wife is 51 and i am 59 yrs of age and retired living on our own investments.. regards trev1234


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

trev1234 said:


> hi, i do like to quote things what i see as a little higher then anything less is a bonus so to speak..more of a conservative approach regards trev1234


Can I ask how much meals out you calculate in this amount?

Anders


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Can I ask how much meals out you calculate in this amount?
> 
> Anders


HiVegaanders, at the present we eat out approx 3/4 times a week ie..breakfast in beach cafe during the week, fri/sat eve with an average overall price of 30/35 euros per visit..a large bowl of moulles marinier with frites and french bread is about £12 around 15euros where we live at the moment, ..but when people visit we eat out pretty much all the time..regards trev1234.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

trev1234 said:


> HiVegaanders, at the present we eat out approx 3/4 times a week ie..breakfast in beach cafe during the week, fri/sat eve with an average overall price of 30/35 euros per visit..a large bowl of moulles marinier with frites and french bread is about £12 around 15euros where we live at the moment, ..but when people visit we eat out pretty much all the time..regards trev1234.


Ok that explains the cost. We eat 98% home, and spend about 100 euro per week here in Germany, even if we buy a lot of meat.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Just curious. The food/cloth must be quite high or..
> 
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

How much you spend on food depends on your lifetstyle and wheter you are happy to shop around for bargains. I think to be honest we have expensive tastes and don't stint ourselves on what we like. We do know people who spend much less than the figure quoted by Trev but as we work and still earn a decent living we don't have the time or the need to shop around for cheaper things.

as for clothes, I tend to buy quite a few clothes when in the Uk visitingfamily, not because of cost but because I find it hard to find things I like here. Everything is either for skinny teenagers or drab stuff for old grannies with little in between.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

trev1234 said:


> Hi Veronica, i thought i was around what it would cost approx..my wife asked me if that was cost of pool and a/c as well as lighting,cooking i said yes at 150euros a month would be 1800euros approx a year , am i right in saying yes....and am i right in saying that because we are getting private health insurance there would be no social security contributions to pay or am i wrong....my wife is 51 and i am 59 yrs of age and retired living on our own investments.. regards trev1234


If you use Ac a lot your electric bill is likely to be higher. We never use the Ac as it is unhealthy and too expensive. Far better to use fans.

As for social insurance, no you will not need to pay it if you have private health insurance. You will need to have insurance anyway as you won't be working in order to get your residency.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> How much you spend on food depends on your lifetstyle and wheter you are happy to shop around for bargains. I think to be honest we have expensive tastes and don't stint ourselves on what we like. We do know people who spend much less than the figure quoted by Trev but as we work and still earn a decent living we don't have the time or the need to shop around for cheaper things.
> 
> as for clothes, I tend to buy quite a few clothes when in the Uk visitingfamily, not because of cost but because I find it hard to find things I like here. Everything is either for skinny teenagers or drab stuff for old grannies with little in between.


 Yes Veronica i suppose everything is relative in life,,no pockets in shrouds they say ..and we anticipated traveling back and forth to uk for the odd few clothes etc..we think that if you don't use local restaurants and cafes etc you will lose them and then the whole social gathering outside of home life is gone...use or lose..trev1234


----------

